# Maintenance Fee Offset



## cumbres (May 30, 2012)

In the past 5 weeks I have been to 7 Wyndham resorts and keep getting pushed to get into the Access program so I use the "maintenance offset" program through the Wyndham Rewards program. Anyone have this or familiar with it and can explain?
I really do not need any more points so I don't want to buy to get in the Access program,


----------



## ronparise (May 30, 2012)

Basic Bologna

I got a variation of this pitch at National Harbor last thanksgiving

The salesman said that there were four ways to cover maintenance fees

1) use the Barclays Wyndhan Rewards credit card for all your daily and monthly expenses. and thereby earn rewards points 
2) refer all your friends and family to Wyndham and when they buy; earn Wyndham rewards points
3)convert some of your vacation points to rewards points

Rewards points can be converted to cash to pay maintenance fees

4) rent some of your points through Wyndhams rental program, and use the cash to offset maintenance fees

None of this requires Club Wyndham Access and none of it really requires a new purchase, but you know thats what they want


Just get out a calculator and a pencil and paper. Do a little arithmetic and you will see it wont work. (sounds good though)


----------



## luvNMB52 (May 30, 2012)

When we got our Wyndham Rewards credit card, we were encouraged to pay all bills and put all monthly expenses on the card and then we would be able to use the reward points to pay our maintenance fees.  Well, it takes 10,000 points to equal $60 toward MF.  Even earning 2 reward points per $$ charged, we would need to charge almost $12,000 each month to actually cover our MF of about $140.  Not sure what others spend/charge per month, but we don't come close to that amount!   
As usual, they make it sound good, but the reality is not so sweet.  Like Ron said, get out the pencil and paper and you'll see how much they exaggerate!
Melinda


----------



## pacodemountainside (May 30, 2012)

Keep focused. The only reason one would buy  from Developer is to get VIP status which is a waste of money or scammed!

If you do not need  more points to enhance vacation experience or enjoy rattling  sales people cages  probably should avoid sales pitches.  Also, ask them to show you written brochure  for  "maintenance  offset program"  and where it is in contract. Actually, there will be  paragraph in contrat that you inital stating they did NOT tell you this.

A variation of this is to upgrade to Gold VIP and  rent  the  great discounts which  will cover MF.

Wyndham is  emphasizing CWA  memberships at this time. Although they have 56+ resorts, there is a  shortage  at few resorts where ARP is required. Also,  Wyndham does sell CWA  for a premium so  bigger sales commission.

Using points for anything other than  resort stays is  probably a loser per prior posters. Also,  do a search for more details on this  scam. Like  you can pay MF using points is obvious rip off,  100K points will get you a $210  credit or over $300 loss!

I would not  give friends, neighbors , drinking buddies, etc. names to   Wyndham. The last I did I was warned not to come back  home if I did again!


----------



## ledaga (May 30, 2012)

*rewards*

In my case it would take about 5000 dollars per month charged to cover my mf on 510,000 points plus the purchase to get into the program.   It is absolutely a joke.  I refuse to listen unless they can mathematically prove their point.  It always shuts them up.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (May 30, 2012)

ledaga said:


> In my case it would take about 5000 dollars per month charged to cover my mf on 510,000 points plus the purchase to get into the program.   It is absolutely a joke.  I refuse to listen unless they can mathematically prove their point.  It always shuts them up.



No one needs to purchase anything to get a Wyndham Rewards credit card and join the Wyndham Rewards program.  Sign up page is freely available here https://www.wyndhamrewards.com/trec/consumer/consumerEnroll.action

The credit card is linked from this page https://www.wyndhamrewards.com/trec/consumer/earn.action?variant=

Or did you mean join the Club Wyndham Access program???


----------

